# outputs from mini



## jackief (Nov 15, 2013)

We're going to be hooking up a mini and a slingbox 350. Using the breakout component cable between them. Debate over whether to do component from slingbox to tv or can we do hdmi from mini to tv. Would both component and hdmi outputs from mini be active simultaneously? Any comments?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jackief said:


> We're going to be hooking up a mini and a slingbox 350. Using the breakout component cable between them. Debate over whether to do component from slingbox to tv or can we do hdmi from mini to tv. Would both component and hdmi outputs from mini be active simultaneously? Any comments?


Yes they are output simultaneously. I use a Slingbox 350 with the component outs and the HDMI goes to an XBOne. I'm having no issue in that setup running both at the same time.

Although before I had the XBOne in the chain the HDMI out of the Mini went straight to my receiver and then to the TV. I had the Mini HDMI output going through an HDMI splitter leaving one output unused. This avoided HDCP issues when having both connections active. But since going through the XBOne I have not needed it.


----------



## jackief (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks for the answer!


----------



## Luckyluc (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks Aaron!


----------



## markfheil (Mar 22, 2006)

What about running HDMI directly into a TV and the composite to a Slingbox. Does that incur an HDCP cutoff with the HDMI signal active? Currently I have a cable company DVR sending HDMI to the TV and component to SlingBox, the signal to the Slingbox cuts of when the HDMI is active.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

markfheil said:


> What about running HDMI directly into a TV and the composite to a Slingbox. Does that incur an HDCP cutoff with the HDMI signal active? Currently I have a cable company DVR sending HDMI to the TV and component to SlingBox, the signal to the Slingbox cuts of when the HDMI is active.


I don't remember if it cut off but there was some HDCP warning. I previously used an active HDMI splitter. I put that on the output of the Mini. And just left one of the outputs unconnected to anything. This fixed any hdcp issues. But this was never specific to the Mini. The same thing occurred with other TiVos for me.

Since I routed my Mini HDMI output through an XBOne, I have not needed to use the HDMI splitter since I have not run into any hdcp issues.


----------

